# Built 1/48 US.Navy F/A-18C Hornet VFA-22 on Carl Vinson



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2010)

The starting bid is $1,499.99.....and $28 for postage.

Built 1/48 US.Navy F/A-18C Hornet VFA-22 on Carl Vinson - eBay (item 280549009945 end time Aug-21-10 19:50:22 PDT)


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 21, 2010)

*WHAT!* $28 dollars for postage!!! I can't afford that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2010)

Exactly! Where the h*ll am I to find $28!? Extortion!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2010)

Does look very nice.....but...yeah....that postage breaks the camels back.....Ouch!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2010)

That's a mean looking model!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2010)

Sometimes guys like exaggerating...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2010)

I think this is a great example of a non feasible production exercise. Although from what I can see, it appears to be an excellent model (can't see a carrier deck though), which, if priced by the hour for the work which went into it is probably correctly priced, a return on the investment (in time and materials) is not impossible, but unlikely. The asking price is unrealistic, to the average, even wealthy, collector/buyer, compared to the physical material offered. 
Now if he reduced the shipping cost by 25% ..... !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2010)

For that......cost, you'd get a few 1/48 Eduard's, Hasegawa's, Tamiya's etc., etc....


----------

